# Fire arm deer season 2019.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Will be heading out in about a hour and a half. Weather is warmer than has been in days at 29F but the wind at 14MPH has the wind chill down to 15F.

I am so happy I have a hard side deer blind to climb up into this morning.

I never had a blind other than brush and stuff I piled up to hide my body in till 2003 when Michigan finally decided we could hunt with fire arms from elevated blinds. I build my first one as a modular as I do today. dis assembled it and loaded it on a trailer and took it the 6.5 hours to my UPPER MI deer camp it is nestled in some cedar trees only 7 feet up.
It over looks Big Bay DeNoc I have shot several bucks walking just off the surf line from it since then.

I built two more the next year took them north and one was put up 10' in the hard woods and the other is 12 feet high in a field edge with a hard wood ridge to the right about 50 yards and the hard woods edge at 100 yards.

Here at home I have 3 on the orginal place, was adding a 4th but the weather and life got in the way. 

Can't believe today with my hunting my folks farm since I was 13 then here at home sionce 1986 and our UPPER deer camp I waited so long to stop picking a tree and pileing brush up around it. to hide in.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yesterday was a nice day to spend reading. Doe deer were going along the edge of the corn field next door very early in the morning. Later in the morning the deer were coming out of the corn in the far back corner cutting across the corner of our place to a patch of heavy multli flora rose behind us. Seen one shooter buck about 10:00 AM cross there, it is about 150 yards back and I am not comfortable to make the shot thru the trees that far with my shot gun.

The after noon skys cleared and the sun was shineing so the snow on the roof started melting and running off. Squirrels which I had not seen many of in th emorning came up and were busy. One decided to climb up on the blind and I felt it wiggleing the door, soI quickly opened the door with the squirrel streache dbetween the door and the frame. Scared the **** yup out of it, and had no more come near the blind the rest of the day.
About 3:00 PM the deer started making the trip from some place west of me to the corn fields in front across our west line fence. Most were does with smaller but grown fawns taking their time sampleing things as they traveled thru. About 4:00 PM a shooter buck came by, odd looking rack on him looked to be a good systrimich rack with one point about 12 inches long on the right beam and a couple normal points Maybe 6 in total or 7.
About 4:15 PM had several does come from the Mult flora rose tangle in back going some place west, I suspect some illegal baiting across the road west of us. But for some reason once they got up about where the pond is they came back and were milling around in the flood flat in front of me. They finally cross the creek ice was saft for two of the 3 but the 3d one broke thru got up on the ridge across the creek came back to the east and slipped into the corn there.

I'm thinking today isn't going to be as nice out as it is presently 15F with a NNE wind making it feel like 10F. Am sure I will light my heater today. I had made sure there was another bottle of propane in the blind befor the season and the stove would light. It is the only blind I have a propane heater in. the only other blind with a heater has a Colman duel fuel back back type stove. I keep a oil jug of Colman fuel in it, I tried unleaded 87 octane gasoline in it and it did work for a season but the next season it wouldn't work till I tore it apart and cleaned it.
Doesn't use that much fuel a day so just ran Colman fuel in it. But now I have learned how to make non Ethnol gasoline I may try that again.

Time to get cracking here got a can of hominy to put in the fry ban and get it steaming hot lay about 5 strips of bacon on top whipp up 3 large eggs and pour it on top with a bit of colby chease then cover for a couple minutes for Breakfast.

Couple coursants to slice and add some slices of ham for my dinner and a quart of tea laced with about a 1/4 pound of honey. a 1/4 pound of honey is about half of a honey bear.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

As predicted it was dang cold out as I steped off the screened in porch. As I am walking the path out toward the pole barn where I make the turn and go along beside it, I note deer tracks in the path. I have the electric fence gate undone for ease of getting to the blind and the deer came up in the yard just a couple feet from the screen door. Yes the Mecury light is bright as well as the clear sky. I make a note to close the gate when I return and use the long way path in the future. Once past the barns light I stop and let my eyes adjust to the weaker light from the Moon then continue on. Had no sooner cleared the 40' of pole barn when I hear deer running thru the crusty snow and hit the leaves at the woods edge. I stop and listen and look about, didn't expect to see any thing from there as the edge of the woods drops off in some spot nearly straight down a good 15 feet to the flood plain. From where I stood to my blind is about 30 yards so I deer walked the rest of the way.

Deer walked you wonder what that is. If you have deer hunted very long and have taken the time to become attuned to how critters move you know most times deer do not walk straight true and steady. they walk a few feet stop and browes (during deer season ya they know.)they also stop every so many feet and use their radar ears to listen their super noses to smell about them and their eys to detect things which were not there a week ago or yesterday even. They live in those woods just as you live in your living room and if the wife moves a piece of funiture you know quickly. 

So even in the moons light I walk a few steps and stop so I sound like a deer moving and use my eyes as I am stopped to scan the area. I was only about 10 yards from my blind when I see a lone deer climbing up the bank on the orther side of the creek on my logging road. It was stopped and I am sure it saw me standing back lit by the moons light. When it finally decided I was not a threat it moved on up the hill so I moved on to my blind and startede to climb up as it disappeared.

Get up in the blind and remove my thermos I keep slung over my shoulder as I am traveling set it on the shelf. Then remove the slung shot gun and lean it in the easiest corner to grab when needed. Then I remove my back pack and hang it from a hanger I have on the right hand wall about 2 feet high. then I set in my chair reach up and open the front window. No wind coming thru it, open the left hand window a bit of wind thru it so close it again. open the right window and no wind comeing in it so I am set to unpack. First the binoculars a good pair of Minlota 12x50's I bought many years ago before the company went out of bussiness, they woork well in my manture hard woods lot. Then my camera the Cannon Power shot 812S zoom ones, I like it OK except it doesn't have a view finder so as I am zooming to get a picture I some times loose the subject and have to start again. It is not my car show camera at all. But that one only has small fixed lenes you need to change for longer shots. I pull my bag of trail mix out next and put it on the shelf also.
I used to make my own cause I hate those dried dried up raisins all all boughten ones have in them and a over abundance of them.

But the bulk food store where I could buy a half pound of this and quarter pound of that to make what I liked went out of bussiness. 
So I resorted to buying a bag of M&M's, Reeses pieces, Some small prtezal sticks a bag of combos and other things. then after deer season I would have partial bags of this and that around tempting me.
It is cold deer hunting so I burn the sugar& carbs some what then. just setting around the house nibbling that stoff raises my blood sugar way hi so I just don't do it. 
Last is the Kindle and my glasses. 

I set back to wait for legal shooting time one half hour before sun rise. Isn't long and I see the sun riseing up out of the trees and I check thre time and it is now sun rise. 
I see my first deer of the day when it would be legal to shoot and it is a shooter buck looked to be a small 6 pointer. It's hair and antlers was covered with frost as it walked a bit stopped and stood then turned and went back the way it had came from the corn field. It only went a few feet and stopped and turned with its nose to the ground. It disappear soon behind a clump of out huge Oak trees and a small dip. Then it reappered on my logging trail and headed due east to thre multflora rose mess behind my place and the corn field beyound it.

About a hour later anopther shooter buck Way back near 200 yards of come out of the corn and followed the fence to the ridge and then over the hill to the creek. Two more deer came out of the corn almost straight out my closed north window. One a small button buck went and pawed up under a Oak tree ate I few acorns I think and laid down. the other a small doe decided to lay down straight out the north window and about 40 yards away on the oppsite creek high bank. Decided i would take a picture, start opening the window, no creaks squeeks or other sounds but she had to have seen the glare of light change because she was on her feet in a instane and off running with her little brother for the multri flora rose brush.

About 10 AM 3 does come from the south the horse pasture area, get to the creek and mill around a bit and then cross and follow along it to the west. I tell Kare On the radio she has 3 does coming along rhe creek. I know Kare has been up for a bit and fed her cats and has now sat down for breakfast. 
At dinner (mid day Meal.)she said she saw them but turned her back for only a couple minutes and they were gone.

I am starting to get chilled so I light my little stove, continue to read and watch for dee rtill Kare calls and tells me dinner is near complete. 


 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

It was 12 degrees in the morning. Sitting perfectly still at that temperature goes into the many stages of pain. Nothing as far as deer goes was moving. Thought I was maybe moving too much untill I saw a red squirrel about 8 feet away from me and he did not sound the alarm. Close to 10 o'clock I couldn't take it any more and had to start moving. Tried a little still hunting. Again, thought I was moving to fast untill I snuck up on a Turkey.
I have a theory on Turkey and Deer being associated with each other. It was reinforced later on when I saw a hen turkey making her way through the woods with a young deer following a couple of feet behind.
Did see a pilitated woodpecker, which is very cool. We are getting a lot of them around now.
Gave up on hunting about 1:00. Went out to get some work done at a clients house and then enjoyed a couple of cold Canadian pops. Hunting will have to wait till next saturday.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I grew up Near Boyne Falls Michigan. The deer used to stand around with the cattle and wait to be fed. The hardest part was getting a clear shot without hitting a cow.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

After dinner Kare had fixed I went back out in some bright sun shine and a bit warmer to a different blind. This blind is my PCV frame portable it is cozy inside and on the roomy side.
My short little Remington slugger has to lean up againest the cloth that makes upo the roof and sides but I also sort of lay it againest one of the close at hand up rights. I will make a shot gun rest for this blind once the season is over.

Cool thing going to this blind is a Hawk screaming like crazy from one of the tall Oak trees on the edge of the woods. I finally locate it and it is the pure white one.
I saw nothing untill about 4:00 PM when 6 does come sneeking down thru the drain from the pond to the flood plain flats.

That finished up My second day of the season.

Looking back I did mention I used to make my own trail mix because I don't care for those dry dry dried up raisins.

This year I finally found one at Walmart that is pretzel sticks, peanuts, peanut butter drops and NO RAISINS.

Also found My year old replacenment 2 QT. thermous doesn't keep my tea hot all day. In fact by 1:00 PM the stuff is like sweet ice tea.

I have another I got as a gift in 96 that stopped working so I contacted Stanley and they took the information off the bottom and sent me a new one.
I have came to the conclution that the 2QT. bottles just don't work below 40F to keep things hot all day. Monday morning I will have both my quart Thermos brand bottles with me. Is sort of a pain but I carry one with the home made sling and the other fits in my back pack.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sunday morning was another cold morning at 15F but no wind so that was nice. Since I had turned the electric fence on I needed to take th elong way around to my blind, the only one with any kind of heat. 
I was able to have all the windows open and didn't start the little stove till about 9:00AM. was about then some one south but close shot and about 20 minutes latter you could hear them talking that way but could tell what they were saying. 

Saw a doe way back come out of the corn she was covered with frost. Amazes me every time I see them so covered with frost and they are evendently warm. 
Close to 10:00 am a shot then a quick second shot unexpected caused me to start. Was in the north east corner area of the corn field. I see a buck run into my woods a small racked one then it dropped dead about 30 yards into my place. 

About 15 minutes later my cell is ringing and it is Dan 2 houses north of me calling to say a deer they shot had ran onto my place. I say come get it, I climb out of my stand and go bact to it a small 4 point. His grown son old enough to have 2 kids had shot it with a 450 bushmaster one of the new Michigan shot gun zone legal rifles. told me it was a break action single shot. 
Kare agreed with me that the two shots came so close together it sounded like a semi auto. 

I really am trying to be a good neighbour but it is really trying to do so. I and Kare looked for close to 4 months when we found this blace in mid 1985, then with the crap we put up with on selling Our homes and the woman who had this place would not renew our purchase agreement and then going to the court house auction when she was finally forced to take what the place brought took us 10 months. 
We had 7 acres of woods with a creek running thru it a 1800 sq ft home with wooden inside walls root celler double concrete floor space and a dirt floor space, 3 car garage and a 30x40 pole bar.

A developer bought the 10 acres north of us and put a modular home on iot a narrow strip of woods about 30 feet wide and the rest farm field. Then when it sold the devloper got the next north of us 10 acres and put another Modular on it and sold it.

They got so used to tresspassing on our place with my working the night shift and going to the UPPER to deer hunt that I had a hard time getting it stoped with the first next door neighbour. Had to take him to court not once but twice to get it stopped. Can't tell people they can't use property they have become use to useing like it was their own private hunting grounds.
That guy doesn't even hunt there any longer.

At least the guy in the second house comes before the season starts and askes for permission to come and recover deer. that is Michigan law they need permission to tresspass to do even that.

More on this later.

I figured my hunting now with then coming down along rhe corn with their side by side was sort of screwed up so I go to the house and change into work cloths and go retreave a ladder to one of my deer blinds that had broken so I can repair it today.

 Al


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I self identify with this


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Spend Sunday afternoon in one of my Ameristep Dog House blinds where I had started to build my latest condo.
Have always seen a lot of deer in this area but yesterday I only saw 2 does most likely a year and a half old doe and her fawn but the sizes of them.
It had gotten on the warmer side so it was comfy in there with out a heater.

How ever got me to thinking I could take a colman lantern in there and use that as a heat source if need be.

Also made plans for Monday morning.

On a sour side the news told of a pair of brothers hunting deer. sounded as if one had wonded one that went into a corn field.
Any way one shoot his brother thinking he was a deer. Said the shot brother was able to walk out of the corn and was recovering in the hospital.

I also am a on of those clueless yahoos, trolls, yoopers and other names for deer hunters.

Amazes me there are so many days to hunt squirrels yet the hunters wait around to go till the deer hunters have their short season.


 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Saw an absolute monster buck Sunday afternoon.

It was standing by some guys inground pool about 1/4 mile from the Walmart I just left.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Monday morning was started with 4 of my butter scotch flap jacks smothered in honey. very much warmer morning to start also. Only 31F out side and a light wind had the wind chill at 28F. 
decided to go to my favorite portable blind I had set up 12 days ago in the old fence line on our newer property. 

Once in the blind I settled in to wait for legal shooting time a half hour before sun rise. Those times sun rise times are in the Michigan deer hunting guide rules book free from Licensing agents, Or you can look them up on the internet.
This morning sun rise is 7:30 AM on the dot so a half hour before is 7:00 AM.

At 7:19 a deer is coming down the path we call the old fence line path right for me. a quick look with the binocs tell me it is a little doe. I am thinking she is going to keep following the path and pass by about 30 feet away. that though had no sooner entered my mind when she turns off to a place where I had a mineral block at one time. She is pawing rhe ground and eatting leaves and probably dirt also.

All a sudden she jerks her head uo and turns to look to the north where I am also hearing what she heard turkeys coming down from the big Oak trees that had roosted in. I was having a difficult time thru the brush and creek bank counting them but finally settled on 8 total.
They were roughly 62 yards away. As I was trying to count them I see movement up the hill from the creek and it is a doe the binocs let me see. She continued along the side of the hill for a bit then suddenly stopped and started stomping her feet then started snorting.

She decided there is some thing she doesn't like so turns and runs snorting as she goes righ thru that flock of turkeys which I had determined were all hens. So I have a running deer going east snorting like crazy and a flock of turkeys going crazy in all directions a bit higher on the hill side they gathered again. Once they had gathered again they head to the corn field north and over the hill from where I am at.

A flock of sand hills raiseing a ruckus fly over pass the tree like where i can hear but not see.
Kare at that time came on the radio and with the normal morning routine where you at.
Then she asked if I had see the sand hills as they flew over the house to go to the corn field Edge.

She told me she had counted 12 of them, I could hear them despite them being at least 200 yards from me.

I stay in the blind till 11:00 AM and had nbot seen another deer. Go back to the house and change into work cloths. I make a fix in the Kare had wanted me to do as my Lilly was scratching at some expanding foam and eatting it I had put in a crack I though the mice was useing to get to the dog food dish.
I just laid a wide board over the crack and screwed it down. then I went and fixed the ladder to one of my other deer blinds. Got it fixed and took it back and put in place.

I really enjoy deer hunting so many things happening I normally would not take the time to enjoy like the deer running thru a flock of turkeys and seeing them explode in all directions. Then clucking the come together call.

I spen the afternoon in the front yard in one of my other dog house blinds. Seen two does there.


 Al


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Alert to anyone with a case of the "feels", there is a dead animal in this post!

Neighbor up the road was calling around for some help late yesterday. Shot an 11 point at 80 yards in timber. Before the buck could bleed out he burst thru the briars, went over a ledge, down the ravine and into the lake.
My neighbor next door loaded up his boat and they putted over to the spot and pulled him across and then out of the water.
From there it was down to the general store to post a photo on the board for the local deer contest.
The ole' boy is tired and proud.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A top reason why I avoid public lands. The pumpkin people will also wander along the ground, stomping, yelping, laughing and stumbling over heavy brush.
Read a news story of a guy who was shot in the chest while hunting and is now dead. *He was mistaken for a deer* and killed by a member of his own hunting party.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

crehberg said:


> I've always enjoyed being a clueless yahoo...


Our deer are educated.
Every year I seems as I head down the trail to our stand, in the still early morning darkness, I can hear the deer all around me.
All as put my first foot onto the ladder, I can hear them leaving. As I sit down and gaze into the dawn light, I realize they have all left.
Last year, I shot a nice fat buck within 15 minutes. I brought him back hanging off the front end loader and had him processed by lunch. I was in the house and the recliner next to the wood stove the rest of the day, while the atvs and trucks pulling trailers hurriedly sped by all afternoon and into the evening.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

It's a big racket put on by the game departments. People bowhunt and see deer in muzzleloader range, then they muzzleloader hunt and see them in rifle range, by rifle season the deer are so spooky they go nocturnal. But they saw them so they keep going out.

Instead of blaming their lack of success on the noisy idiot climbing up a tree in a bedding area every morning for two months , they blame the guy they saw **** hunting one time, or rabbit hunters that went in one Saturday morning. But the deer have switched to nocturnal, and most of them have migrated to private land with corn piles everywhere.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Firearms season is well underway here in Indiana, opened on the 16th. I've been pretty much living in the woods since then, hunting almost every available hour of daylight. In for some lunch and a short break and headed back out shortly. 
I am being picky and hunting big antlers since I've already got three in the freezer. Let a dandy 18" wide eight point walk by yesterday about 2:15 at 75 yards, hoping for something bigger. Seeing lots of deer and lots of small bucks, jut waiting for a big one. Illinois firearms opener is Friday, so will be heading over to hunt that three day season.

Best of luck to all !


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That was a great deer and story. Would have made a great story all its own also.

I also do not under stand the reason why some one would chose my thread to *mod delete) about deer hunting and deer hunters and the state run game depts.
Make you own thread to complain.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

For some reason I am awake at 3:00 AM tuesday morning. I could not go back to sleep so made my self busy working on my weather journal and sending E mails to my brother and sister and some of the group cpyote hunting friends.

At 5:00 I get busy and start breakfast another Hominy bacon scramble but no cheese this time.
I am going to go to thre far end of the property to my blind back there and it takes a long time when I deer walk to get there.
I leave the house at 6:15 AM and am not long on the trail when I stop and hear deer also moving to the far back of the property but down near the creek. I keep doing a few steps and stopping and figure there is at least 2 deer and possiable 3 walking with me. About half way I hear them turn off to the north that is the direction of the major corn field. I make it to my blind and climb up in it and check the time It has taken me nearly a hour to make it to the blind and it is now legal shooting time a half hopur before sun rise.

At 7:20 I *see *my first deer of the day a small doe then soon after there is a doe and 2 fawns working along the creek 60 yards to my left. I seen 4 more deer before the fog rolled in and I could not see the creek a mear 60 yards away at 10:20 AM. I pack it in and head for the house. 
By 1:00 PM the fog lifted so I head out for thre same blind as the morning.

Had just stepped off the screen porch and was going to make the turn to take the south path back only to see 5 does standing in the path that goes to thre south path. 
So I turn and take the north path back. 
I seen 3 more deer on my way out at 5:30 at the end of legal shooting time. One was a spike buck and he wanted to get to the corn field and got real close before scenting me.

 Al


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have been hunting a lot. have seen a lot of small deer. I saw one mature doe that had a little fawn with it. I refrained from shooting her. she was pretty small as well.

my gfren says I have just lost my killer instinct. I tend to agree.

I started out the season wanting a mature buck and mature doe. ill prob stick with those guidelines.

still plenty of time left and also muzzy season.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup that is what I am waiting for is a mature buck, I also have till end of Nov with the shot gun and from Dec 6th to the 22nd to use the Muzzle loader.

 Al


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Geez. Or, in my area in Missouri, families are putting food on the table.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Geez. Or, in my area in Missouri, families are putting food on the table.


Yes....certain areas of Missouri has deer season all year.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Oklahoma gun season starts this Saturday morning. Gonna be in the mid 40’s with a pretty breezy south wind. Sure wish it would be cool enough to hang one a day or two after a kill. I don’t have a cooler room so am forced to quarter up and put on ice for processing. Otherwise I would have $100 minimum in commercial processing.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

First cleanup.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank you WR. Didn't feel there was any contrubition other than to be argumentive.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Was strange walking out of the house and it was above freezeing. One last look at the weather station showed 37F and with now measureable wind felt the same 37F.

I decided to go out to the old fence line where I have my favorite portable blind set up. it is 3/4 inch PCV frame with a covering. I have had it since the mid 1990's and bought it at a Sept woods and water show.

I had used it on Monday morning and had the zipper pull come apart when I was leaveing. Kare was going shopping in the afternoon so asked her to pick me up some saftey pins or diper pins. she informed me that big saftey pins would probably be hard to find with out going some type of sewing store. As for diper pins she said she was sure no one sold them with all the disposiable dipers on the market.
Surprize she found diper pins 4 to a pack and only able to get two packs.
They worked great for now.

Once the season is finished I will repair the zipper with a zipnfix.
865990347
Sold thru Walmart.

It had just gotten light enough to see when a doe and 3 friends come walking right down the path I walk my dogs on. She seemed surprized to see the blind past the paths turn. did the normal foot stomp head bobbing and circle to the right and to the left for a good 15 minutes before wandering off to the south where there is a thick brushy path they lay in a lot.

Soon the sun came out and it started getting very warm in the blind so I started shedding and opening zippers on my sweat shirt and bibs.

A pair of hawks started swaking and circleing the woods, not easy to spot they were so high in the sky.

By the time it was time to leave for lunch I had seen countless numbers of squirrels, Note for future December 1st squirrel hunt.
Nine deer all does and fawns and one of the two circleing hawks.

it was 48F when I steped in the house and looked at the weather station and felt like 45F.

I had dinner and took a shower then got new lighter hunting clothing and went back out after lunch behind the barn. Only saw one deer in the afternoon.

 Al


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My neighbor took his grandson out yesterday for deer and they came back with a satchel full of these...








which turned into this


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

39F as I took the last look at the weather station and windy. Steady southern wind at 18MPH. Any snow left was soft and the damp leaves were not noisy as I walked out to the blind at the back of the property . I climb up in the blind and open up windows and turn back across and close the south window as the wind was whistleing thru it. 

I set and wait for it to get light enough to see and am not seeing any thing, no birds no squirrels. Along about 9:30 it rains for a bit still not seeing any thing. then at 10:00 it starts coming down in buckets. some would have left but I have seen deer many times traveling when it is raining. 
I admit it was a differnt place and the deer just laid in the thorn apple trees. I have wondered if they did that because people can't sneek thru the thorn apples.


11:00 AM and it is still raining softer than it had been. But the squirrels are out now. I decided that if it lets Up I am going to high tail it to the house.
About a quarter after it does let up so I leave the blind. Got half way to the house and it starts goming down again.
I get to the house with out getting to wet.

I took the afternoon off to nap and just catch up onsome small chores. Kare had taken her sister to get a colonospy so I was home alone.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it's a strange season for us , first time in 18 years I haven't been to the family deer camp. even more depressing is there is no family deer camp this year , my Great aunt got a pacemaker and a heart valve a few weeks ago and is spending the summer with her daughter and her house in the woods is closed up for the winter deer camp has always been held at her house , before it was hers it was great grandmas built in 1888 always in the family . to add to the pain her little brother my great uncle died Tuesday.

we new there wasn't going to be a family camp about a month now , we made plans to hunt with my sons friend's family , but his friend broke his arm 2 days ago so he and the other boys who were going were then not. so now my son and I are hunting local on public land and making the best of it. with a funeral to attend Monday. 

I have gone years with no deer and had a great time. however loosing long time hunting partners days before opener is just depressing. we hunted 26 of the last 28 years together.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That quite a few blows in a short period of time. I hope things smooth out for a while.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I bought my UPPER michigan Deer camp 1991, had always hunted on my familys farm for years. I had a tiny spot near the back line fence that over looked a bowl that was dry all year but spring when snow melt ran to it and then ran off to a small stream.

My dad had a friend who he let start hunting there in 1963 which was OK then his sons got old enough to hunt and were roamers. Would see them 4 to 8 times a day either coming to ask: See any thing? Or trying to sneek thru the woods walking thru your shooting lanes. 
I had enough and knew I had to find my own place.

I hunted there 1992 all by my self a fellow I had worked with back out of going 3 days before we were to leave. His reason was there were no doe permits for that area.

For 1993 season I had contacted a old hunting partner who had stopped deer hunting my dads farm when his sons got old enought to hunt deer. One of his sons had married in Utah while in the service and lived there full time the other son moved away from home and started hunting with friends on a farm.

So My old partner hunted the 1993 season on my place, we decided that we would invite some other friends to hunt with us for 1994. 
1994 there were 6 of us. we had a good time then Gale died middle of 1995 from a stroke at 45. 
by 2005 I was the only one of the 6 left. all gone from one thing or another.

It took a lot to do the hunting camp and hunt alone so I just started hunting at home alone.
I have been hunting here alone since 2007. I enjoy it and don't miss much hunting time during the firearm and Muzzle loader season.

I make my own breakfast no need to wake Kare up for just that. Plus I like to fix what I like the way I like it. I even use salt and other spices.

I am very picky on which buck I shoot but some times like last season settled early.

Kares Uncle died Thursday and they are haveing the service for him Sunday afternoon at 3:00 so I won't hunt all day Tomorrow.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yesterday Friday was 7 days since the season opened. It had rained nearly all day Thursday so all the snow was finally gone.
As I was busy fixing breakfast I was thinking of where i wanted to go for the day. Wasn't going to be a cold day starting at 39F and falling thru the day.

One blind a pop up ther zipper broke on me and I have not went and bought the zipnfix to fix it and don't want to fool with the diper pins used to keep thre gap for the door small in the dark. 
Decided I would use the blind behind thr epole barn Friday. It is about as close to the north side of the property as I have a blind.

I make it out there well before shooting time a half hour before sun rise and get settled in. Not there long and it is raining then changes to the pellet snow beating down on the roof and hammering the north window. 

Finally stops just enough to coat the ground. 

At 8:00 I have 3 does at the edge of the woods and they are doing odd things. I believe they could see thre windows of the blind were open as they would look at it stomp their feet and raise their head circleing it in the air all the while watching the blind. They turned rather than go down the hill and cross the creek as they normally do and headed west. Turned out there were six total. Kare came on the radio and said good morning. I told her to go look out the south window and she would see them cross the pond edge.

She saw them and confirmed they were all doe's. as we were talking I seen 2 more back along the creek browsing a doe and fawn which wanted to nurse and mom finally kicked it in the head.
I watched then for close to a half hour when mom left by her self and fawn bedded down alng the creek. I believe mom was coming into heat and told the fawn to stay as she went looking for a buck.

That was my morning Friday.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Saturday I had decided I would go all the way back to my farthest back blind. The morning was just how I like it a crisp frosty 24F could hear a nat in the leaves a 100 yards away.

Made a quick breakfast ham and eggs and got ready and headed back. I could hear some thing to my north and behind a bit as I walked along side the pole barn. when I got to the bridge to cross the creek I heard it no longer.

I make it to my blind and get settled in by 6:45 a half hour before legal shooting time so I settled back to take a nap. By 7:00AM I am fully awake and can hear some thing behind and to the blinds right.
Deer while snow was on the ground had been in there and dug up the snow searching for acorns.

Finally I see the shape of a big body deer smelling around in that area so think it is just a doe as it moves back where I can not see it any longer. Soon it is back out and I see horns this time grab the binocs and see it is a nice 6 point but not the buck I am looking for. 
OH sure I am tempted but haver till the end of the month and have heard very little shooting so am sure the big fellow I have seen is still around.

I watch this one as it goes north tward the corn field then I see a pair of does to the west a bit near the corn field and think he is going to go hang out with them.
He goes up close to where they are but when he gets close to them he just walks on by them. The doe's goes on into the corn but that buck goes on up along the fence line till I can no longer see him.

I start watching a scrape about 40 yards from the blind thinking he will turn and come back to check it out.
I hear frosty leaves in front of the blind so look out the window and here comes a 4 point buck walking right up my logging road trail to with in 30 yards of the blind and stops. Looks around paying attention to his rear then heads down the hill to the creek.

At the creek he turns and follows it to the east out of my sight.
I saw about 8 more doe's before I pack up and go to dinner stopping along the way to swap out my deer cams card And get the broken zipper pull off the blind so I can get a zipnfix tomorrow at Joanns fabric after going to Kare's uncles furnanel in the afternoon.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sunday morning I decided to hunt close to the house despite the nice frosty leaves in the woods. 
I chose om blind over looking the pond and area around it. I premeasures the area with my range finder and found the north edge of the pond closest to me was 49 yards. the nice pine tree cidder corner across the pond is 104 yards and the farn south edge of the pond is 87 yards and the bruch across there is 111 yards.

just a bit after legal shooting time I had 4 doe's come marching down along rhe edge of the pond, one of which seemed to want to go up along rhe honey house.
She got part way there and she just didn't like some thing and stoped to scope it out finally just turneing around and going back where she had came from. 

The 3 continues on there way and when they hit my trail and the path over the culvert that drains pond over flow they took it to the old fence line and chose some place up in there to lay up for the day.

About a hour and a half wait and a doe came screaming from that area I mean running flat out. hit the little chear spot by the 104 yard pine tree and crosses into the brush on the other side of the clearing. Soon a buck steped out and I put the glass on him as with my nakid eye he looked like the one I was hunting but I glassed himn to make sure.

Ya it was him so put the glasses down and grabed my shot gun. We is gone in the brush on the other side of the clearing most likely finding here scent to follow.
still I wait to see if he will step out into the clearing again but after a half hour he is gone I felt. Then I see a deer at the 111 yard area pick up my glasses and it is either him again or a twin brother. grab the shot gun again and he is just going back in the brush again. the brush is a finger that turns back to the east along the new fence line Kare and I made last winter/spring. I sat there till it was time to go get ready to go to the service for Kares uncle with my shot gun on my lap.

At least I know he is still around. will most likeluy stay around and I don't think the hunting pressure has been even close to normal. very little shooting for all the bucks I have been seeing and I feel that thanks giving week end will get the doe shooters going.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Monday morning started out with a warm temp of 41F with the weather guessers saying a high for the day of 50F. Indeed they came thru on that.

I had went to Joann's fabrics Sunday evening and got a large Fix&zip for my pop up blind and decided to go there fight the diper pins in the dark and later instll the new zipper pull.

The sky lightened up as dawn approched and the squirrels came out to forage in the mornings dry leaves.
At 7:19 am the first two doe's approched from the corn field 300 yards north of my blind. only to get to the creek 65 Yards out and turn east to follow the creek.

At 7:30 AM two more does appeard from the south east worked their way to the creek then back tward the blind. they took their time stopping several times to look at the blind I had not put the blind out as far ahead as I usually do. so having only been in place 14/15 days they were still not used to it.

It finally got to full light sun shining bright and I installed the new zipper pull. the large turns out to be to big. The company has a measurement chart so you can measure the zipper to get the correct one.
Do measure and get the right one as I am sure they work the large did work to a point but was to wide to messh the teeth together fully.

I had just finished that when I look straight down my dog walking path and see a really nice spike buck standing there with tines about 8 inches long and the sun shining on them. Nice bodied deer but not the one I am hunting for.
He stands there a good 15 minutes before turning north to the creek then crossing it. Once across he turned and angled east back to the brush and a corn field back there.

By 11:00 AM I had not seen any thing other than squirrels for a long time. I wanted to stock some more fire wood in the house so headed out to do that.
The afternoon I didn't see a things that is about 6 days in a row the afternoon has been just a sit.
A combine went by down the road Kre told me it had pulled off and parked by the field dow the road from us also said there were two of them and one continued on down the road.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

In my blind along the old fence line by 6:45 AM it is a warm 42F and going to get warmer thru the day.
I lean back and take a short nap, I don't know how I am able to do that and wake buy legal shooting time but can.

Isn't long after the time arrives I see my first deer a doe as they are coming from the corn field about 300 yards out. Turns out there are 6 of them and they come to about 30 yards away and start milling about wondering about the blind.Note to self brush the blind in better and sooner so they get used to it. They finally turn and head off to the west after about 20 minutes of milling around. I saw a flash of antler by the creek and put the binocs on it and it is a 3 point buck which also comes and OOGLS the blind but turns and follows a doe to the west. I look at the time on the kindle and it is 7:19AM and things settle back down till the first squirrels appear at 7:30 AM, it is cloudy with a bit of fog in the air so can't see but about 100 yards clear. I see a deer by the creek about at my measured 80 yard mark working thru the misty fog to the west. I glassed it and it is a buck but never did get a good look at the antlers but think it is that nice 6 point.

If I have not filled my tag with the nice 8 point the 6 point is going to be in trouble come Muzzle loader season.

In my 50 years of owning a muzzle loader I have only shot one deer with one. So I down size my requirements for the Muzzle loader.


I seen more doe's the rest of the day for 12 doe's and 2 bucks.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I had told Kare Tuesday evening if it was rianing I would not go out in the morning.

Morning came and it was raining puppy dogs and kitty cats as I was fixing my breakfast. by 6:30 it was just a mist so I quickly dresses and headed out to a hard side & top blind.

At 7:15 am it is still darker than the insides of a closet and raining hard once again and I ask my self why did I bother the deer are not going to be moving.

By 8:00 am the sky had lightened up so one could see a bit off in the distance. It is still raining puppy dogs and Kittens and the wind is blowing it in the south window now so I shut it but it wanted to keep popping open in the wind. I don't want to lock it so jamp a empty 22 Mag hull in so I can keep it shut and still open it quick if need be.

8:15 Kare calls on the radio and says thought you were not going out in the rain? So I told her it was a light mist when I left the house and if it let up I wouyld return to the house.
Then I see deer way back going south along the rear fence line. they continued south till I can no longer see them. 
Isn't long and I see 2 more come from the corn to the creek which has gotten very deep compaired to what it had been Tuesday.
they turned and headed back farther to the east.

Some one south of me across the horse pasture fired a single shot.
So I am not the only idiot out in this weather.

About 9:00 AM it is still raining hard and 6 does and fawns walk along the south side of the creek going west. there is a crab apple patch they like to lay up in there and I don't bother them as I do not care for thre thorns.

At 10 Kare calls me on the radio and says the power has went off the wind has gotten so strong the blind is shakeing good.
the rain stopped and Kare told me the sun appeared to being to try to shine. it quit raining and the sun came out so near 11:00 AM I head for the house. 
We decided to dress and go into town for dinner then I will start the gen set when we get back.

Home from in town dinner I start uop the gen set for a few hours it is still rainging off and ON. Power returns near 4:00 PM.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Happy Thanks giving I'll be in a blind till I come up for dinner. marinated Turkey breast. roasted butternut squash Mashed taters and my fave cramberry sauce, this year boughten not made from cranberrys from our UP bogs.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Late wake up. stopped in to say one more day after today and I can take a week long break.
Yesterday was exciting.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks giving day I leave the house and make it to my portable along the old fence line over looking the creek and two paths all the way over to the horse pasture. I am able to take a short nap once I get in the blind and settled in before legal day light. 
I see my first deer a doe and check the time 7:19 AM She is the head doe of 2 others then there are 3 bucks, yes thats 3 bucks together and a final pair of doe's working their way east along the creek. They are in no hurry so I had time to take good looks at them a spike a 4 point and what I felt was a nive 6 point. never got closer than 63 yards a big oak along the creek is what I ranged to.

At 9:28 I see a pair of Bucks drop down off the ridge to the north of the creek, appear to be more small racks. they get down to a bunch of brush along the creek anbd start having a pushing match they just push each other back and forth behiond that brush for about 15 minutes.

then one breaks off and crossed the creek and continues to the south. It is a 4 point crosses my dog walking path between the 49 yard Oak tree and the 68 yard tree.
The second buck is about 30 yards behiund him and taking his time following. It is the 3 point with the weard looking antler on the point side. I decided I am going to settle for a smaller rack that what my goal was. When he steps into my path I fire and he just steps across the path and continues along behind the first buck into some thick timber. Didn't act as if he was hit or any thing. 

Kare comes on the radio and asked if that was my shot, I told her yes and I told her it was the 3 point. She got up set that I had settled and we talked about how I have a collection of weird racks I will add his too.
I tell her I am going to go look for him. Every other buck I have shot with the 20ga and the Buck hammer ammo has not went far I believe the farthest one has went was about 30 yards.

I climb out of my blind start walking down the path first thing I see is my 49 yard Oak tree is wounded. Yup wounded a small slide about a half to 3 quarters of an inch deep.
Glad it is just wounded as I am not sure how I would cook a oak tree any way. I had only went about 10 yards when deer started snorthing south east of me in the thick stuff more than two bucks too. I see tail as about 5 to 7 deer run from there to the south east and behind our back line fence.

Still I continue past the oak tree to about where the buck had stood and start doing a search for hair and blood I make 25 yard wide sweeps up into the thich timber and find nothing by the time I hit the second trail.
On the second trail I searched back to the west to the top of the hill where I can see my blind. Turn around and go all the way back to the line fence and find nothing. I search along the line fence and back where the leaves are all stired up from thr running deer I saw. 

After I had did what I felt was a good search I go back to the Oak tree and decided the oak tree had deflected the hunk of lead enough it had went behind the buck.

The afternoon hunt was a bore and glad I had the Kindle as I saw nothing.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Friday Morning after being properly chastized at Thanksgiving dinner for letting go of my goal with 2 days of Center Fire Fire arms deer season remaining and 17 days of muzzle loader season I leave the house with Hoar frost shimmering in the light of the Mercury vapor light. 

I take the center of my 3 southern dog walking paths all the way back to the east line fence turn north and reach the creek I have a pair of logs for a bridge there one had been moved about 18 inches in the last flood and I had not moved it into place again so I start crossing the swollen creek from the snow melt at the end of last week and the all day rain Wednesday. I am at the middle and started looseing my balance and just knew I was going to go for a swim, some how I saved it.

As I was saving not going for a swim I heard a deer run from off the ridge and head for the corn field to the north.
I finally make it to my blind on the ridge top and get settled in, check the time and it is 6:34 AM still time enough for a short nap.

I wake up and it is 7:05 and still to dark to see much of any thing.Finally about 10 minutes latter it is light enough to see the creek at 53 yards. Kare calls me on the radio about 8:15 and asked where I was at and de discuss letting thre dogs out side as it was only 30F but was supposed to warm. I told her to let them out but leave the heaters on in there houses so they could go in and get warm when they wanted.

Finally at 8:55 AM a small single doe comes from the corn field to the north working her way slowly across the woods, drops down the ridge and crosses the creek and dissappers to the south.
I am enjoying watching a pair of squirrels getting ready for the forecasted winter storm for Sunday. they are collecting mouth fulls of leaves thaking them up a maple tree I can not see the top of from thre blind. every so often a leaf come floating back down. those squiorrel kept at it for a good half hour.

I see a couple of doe's come from the south cross the creek and start uop the ridge, then I see more behind thos first two they get to the top of the ridge and stop to gether into a group of 7. I thought they would keep going to the corn field to the north but they crossed my logging trail about 55 yards from the blind and did a rounded turn to go to thre east into the thick Multa flora rose stuff behind our property.

They were no sooner out of my sight when a pair of small doe's come from the south in a direct line to the blind cross the creek and make it half way up the ridge beforew stopping. they stand there testing the air and useing their ears like big radar dishes searching for safe passage

Finally they go back down the ridge and follow the creek to the east.

Isn't long and kare calls me to the house for dinner and for me to make preperations to go into to town after dark to do a tiny bit of shopping.

Afternoon produced nothing.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Saturday morning I head out for the last day of Michigans Fire arm deer season.
I had hoped to shoot the big wide racked buck I had seen before the season and the one that had rubbed so many trees raw and made several scrapes along my dog walking path.

I settle in my PCV portable blind to wait for day lite and that large buck to show him self to me.
it is very over cast and a chillie damp morning.
I am not even seeing squirrels as I had been. about 8:30 a single doe came down the dog path to my right and she was skiddish as she crossed the clearing. 

In just minutes I hear snorting deer from the direction she had came from. I am hopeing it is the big buck following be hind her but nothing showed.

At 11:00 AM there is a shot close by off to my north east. I suspect it is either the Neighbour north of me or the guy who owns the land behind my North east corner who lives on the east west road a half mile from me.

I left at 11:30 as I had a afternoon appointment and I wanted to take care of my gear before leaveing.
The season is finished.

Will do some pictures I took that turned out from bad to nice.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Opening morning looking out my blind east window down along the creek.
This Cannon 812IS doesn't have a view finder so I have a harder time with it after useing my rebal T^ at car shows.
























































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Button Buck that laid down up on the ridge opening day.









Out the garden blind window under the start to the new high rise condo.



























 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Looking north from the PCV blind.









Tree rats wait till after Christmas.




























One of the 4 point bucks I seen about 63 yards away.












 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

During last Thursdays rain storm and the snow melt.









The corn field to the north and a bit east.










One other buck a spike.










Looking out my PVC blind to the east down my dog walking path. I need to brush it in a lot better this week.










Glad I only wounded this Oak tree I don't have a recipe to use to cook it.










And the view of the blind.











 Al


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I hate it when that happens!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

maybe during muzzle loader season you pick a fat doe to hang a tag on they are much more tender than tag stew.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I do not buy doe tags or shot doe's, there are city slickers next door and young kids I leave them for.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I thought you guys in farmland zones were over run with deer , you mean MI isn't giving out free doe tags.

I got 5 free doe tags with my buck tag this year for Door county and didn't use a one both my son and I got buck this year and we were out of time only having a morning to hunt after my uncles funeral before we had to head home.

a sight to see apparently from the mix of thumbs up and scowls we got driving home with 2 nice bucks on the roof of the Mini Van

Green was only giving away 2 doe tags. not a farmland zone county that I am aware of that wasn't giving out at least 1 free doe tag in WI this year.

if you could find a place to hunt in the Metro units they were giving away unlimited free doe tags.

I have a cousin with 15 crop damage tags left in Kewaunee county and full freezers. 

harvest is way down they say this year 26% was a number the WI-DNR was saying mid week.

they really do all taste about the same , a nice fat doe is good eating.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have lots of does around but I have never heard of free doe tags in Michigan.
for a while they were making a lot of hunters mad selling a doe tag foir like $3.00.
But after the sportsmnan clubs going blistic over that and demanding they could only get a doe permit when the bought a buck tag the price went up equal to a buck tag.

In the county I live in you can buy 5 doe tags per day over the counter.

I watched 5 does this morning crossing rhe marsh on the edge of the pond when I was going out to walk the dogs.

Had another one standing in the path when I was walking the dogs a mear 30feet away when I got the dog turned around and we went a different way only to have her meet us on the other trail.

With Kare and I buying beef by the side Pork by the whole and getting lamb when we want plus all the wild critters other than deer we just don't need the venison.

Plus I have over 30 days of hunting with a fire arm 15 days with the slug gun or go to my sisters or our place in the UPPER with a center fire rifle.

Now Friday we have 17 days of Muzzle loader hunting. With powders and bullets sabots and conicals any budy that can shoot should be able to get a buck and I think I can shoot good enough to hit the side of a barn inside with the doors shut.


 Al


----------

